# Bucks Summer League



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I am interested to know if anyone here has any info about the summer league dates, roster and local. Thanks in advance. I heard that the Brazilian guard Jefferson Sobral will attend it.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

They will play in Minneapolis July 6-9. Current Bucks players on the roster will be Symon Szewyk, Marcus Haislip, Dan Gadsuric, and Zaza Pachulia.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks oster, any other info please post here.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Two articles on the Bucks summer league

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/jun04/240465.asp http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/jul04/240741.asp


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks. Here is the roster:

ROSTER

Guards - Brant Bailey, 6-7, UW-Stevens Point; Odell Bradley, 6-4, IUPUI; Jaron Brown, 6-4, Pittsburgh; Henry Domercant, 6-3, Eastern Illinois; Dominic Jones, 6-1, Virginia Commonwealth; Josh Metzger, 6-5, Wisconsin Lutheran; Freddie Owens, 6-2, Wisconsin; Julius Page, 6-3, Pittsburgh.

Forwards - Romeo Augustin, 6-6, Providence; Mario Bennett, 6-10, Arizona State; Cleotis Brown, 6-6, Illinois; Scott Emerson, 6-9, Mercer; Joaquim Gomes, 6-8, Valparaiso; Damion Ninkovic, 6-8, Arkansas-Pine Bluff; Dylan Page, 6-9, UW-Milwaukee; Terry Sanders, 6-8, Marquette; Jefferson Sobral, 6-8, Brazil.

Centers - Scott Merritt, 6-10, Marquette; Luke Minor, 7-3, Si Tanka.

They listed Jefferson as a forward, but to me he is a guard, let's see how many minutes he will get, it will be hard with 19 players trying to show something. :yes:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

more info:


> The Milwaukee Bucks will be taking part in the Minnesota Summer League next week from July 6 - July 10. Prior to the five-day event, the Bucks will be hosting a three-day summer camp at the team’s training center in St. Francis from July 3 - July 5.
> BUCKS SUMMER CAMP ROSTER (July 3-5)
> Player Pos. Height Weight Birthdate College Year NBDL Year Yrs Pro
> Avery, William G 6-2 180 8/8/79 Duke ?99 N/A N/A 3
> ...


watch our for marcus hatten in these next few days!!!!!


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Thanks. Here is the roster:
> 
> ROSTER
> ...


I believe that is the Bucks mini-camp roster, not their summer league's. 

I like Zaza Pachulia to put up some good stats in Minneapolis for you guys. Milwaukee is really fortunate and smart in landing him. He's one hell of a hustler and it's a shame that Orlando had to let him go.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Julius Page, think he could make the roster? He was great in college, and might suprise like Marquis Danials did for Dallas, or Devin Brown for San Antonio.


----------

